# Toro 524 Drive Shaft Movement



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Is the drive shaft and friction plate supposed to have any play? I noticed that I can move it backwards and then it slides forwards back into position. Its there a spec on the endplay of the driveshaft?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There is some play needed in there for when you are double clutching through gears. a static pic really does not help me much to see if you have to much slop in there.*


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - hard to tell. There should be about 1/8" or so of end play and slightly some for/aft wiggle, but not floppy by any means.....


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Posted a video on youtube but I think there is a bit more than 1/8 inch but there is no wobble.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*there is some play but not to bad. how does it do when the machine is running that is the question I ask of thee.*


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Never thought of getting a video of it running cause I know I need to get a new friction wheel. The old original wheel is missing a lot of rubber and I can only adjust so that the machine goes forward or reverse. The belt kind of keeps things lined up but I figured that there has to be some spec on the amount of endplay. Other than a thick washer or spacer I really don't see how the driveshaft would keep from moving.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

eshernius said:


> Never thought of getting a video of it running cause I know I need to get a new friction wheel. The old original wheel is missing a lot of rubber and I can only adjust so that the machine goes forward or reverse. The belt kind of keeps things lined up but I figured that there has to be some spec on the amount of endplay. Other than a thick washer or spacer I really don't see how the driveshaft would keep from moving.


*Is the new fiction wheel on there??? that is the thrust washer you are talking about. but from the looks of that vid there is nothing abnormal with the amount of play. get the new wheel on there and post a vid with it running and then we will go from there.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Nope, that's all of the original 1984 factory parts in there. I'll order that wheel I guess. 

I really didn't want to piece this together cause if I have to dump a bunch of money into this it would be better off to go into a new machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I don't get it why are looking to fix it. if you think it is a waste of time and money better spent on some new thing.??????????????? trust me that what you have there will outlast any thing that is made today. that thing has been going since 1984. I highly doubt anything made nowdays will even see 5 years before it is ready for the scrap heap. the money and time you are putting into this 1. is far cheaper than the money you will have to pony up for something new...*


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Thing is, I feel if I have to spend $200+ it would be money well spent toward a newer machine with more power. I really like the idea of one of the hydro static ones with maybe 8HP or more. We don't get a lot of snow but when we do its wet and heavy with the occasional 12"+. Where can I find a new shaft spacer?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

eshernius said:


> Thing is, I feel if I have to spend $200+ it would be money well spent toward a newer machine with more power. I really like the idea of one of the hydro static ones with maybe 8HP or more. We don't get a lot of snow but when we do its wet and heavy with the occasional 12"+.


*That 5-24 old school TORO will blow right through that stuff. trust me those hydro's are more of a pain in the TUKUS then they are worth. some thing goes wrong with it after the warranty expires. big money to repair. those hydro's are way over rated.*


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

So I'm back to playing with the Toro 524. There is no change with the installation of the new friction wheel or belts.

Part number 26-6370 Drive Shaft Spacer might be what I need but it's not available.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2808

It's part 25 under the Traction Assembly.


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

eshernius said:


> So I'm back to playing with the Toro 524. There is no change with the installation of the new friction wheel or belts.
> 
> Part number 26-6370 Drive Shaft Spacer might be what I need but it's not available.
> 
> ...


 

Hello,


I just finished putting a Toro 824 together with that same dual drive plate steup.


The problem I see in your video is that the rear bushing that is bolted to the back of the frame is worn on the face. That bushing holds the thrust load when using the reversing plate, mine looked much thicker than that one. There should be almost NO end play in the shaft, I think I might had 1/16" at most. The rear bearing has been worn down badly on your machine.



It will be impossible to adjust the friction disk with that much play in the drive shaft. It can't put pressure on the forward plate ( the pulley) or the reversing plate if the shaft can slide back and forth.

part 20-1730


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

I was looking at the video and thinking that might be worn. I'm glad you replied to reinforce what I was thinking.

If it's the bearing thats worn then what does the drive shaft spacer do?


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

The spacer is located behind the bushing. If you look at your shaft you will see the following:

The reversing plate with cross bolt, followed by two thin trust washers, then the bushing, then another thin washer, then the spacer followed by the roll pin that retains everything.

The spacer takes up the distance between the reversing plate and the roll pin. You have it installed properly and it looks fine in the video.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Going to look real careful tomorrow morning but I think all is there but the spacer. I know I never have this apart but maybe my Father did at one time. Things did work well at one time and went down hill but I cant see the space disintegrating.


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

That spacer is there. I can see it plain as day in your video. Its right behind the bushing just like it should be.

Your problem is the bushing itself. Looking at the video agian, I think its the wrong part.

The bushings on the main drive axle are the same as the rear shaft bushing. if you look at one of those you will see what the problem is.

Unless something was modified that I cant see, that $15 bushing is all you need.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Haven't gone outside yet but now I see the spacer. Thing is that I never had this apart and have had about 15 years now and my Dad bought it new. Maybe the bearing is just extremely worn cause that pin looks worn flat on the one side.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I just posted on your other thread. The bearing does look worn it should be 3/4 thick.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, that bearing is about a 1/4" too short so I ordered a new one. Kind of happy that's all that wore away.

I think once this is in I'll have little end play and I will get all 5 gears back.


----------

